# Necesito diagrama de amplificador Artekit



## claaudj (Ene 1, 2015)

hola gente , encontre en una caja repleta de placas de circuitos algunos armados y otros por armar unos amplificadores que no encuentro el diagrama ni el conexionado ( que eso no seria lo grave ) lo mas importante es no saber con cuanto se alimenta estos amplificadores y que potencia tendran o que transistores de salida debo ponerles ... de seguro lo sacamos entre todos , muchas gracias 
son placas de la marca  ARTEKIT


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 42604
​


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ene 1, 2015)

Hola a todos, viendo este esquema me salta una duda, ¿alguien puede explicarme que función cumplen los diodos que están a la salida y +/- V?

gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2015)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Hola a todos, viendo este esquema me salta una duda, ¿alguien puede explicarme que función cumplen los diodos que están a la salida y +/- V?
> 
> gracias!



Son de protección al amplificador para cargas altamente inductivas.


----------



## crimson (Ene 2, 2015)

Cuando se conmutan cargas fuertemente inductivas (caso de un parlante grande) y hay ondas cuadradas (cuando hay clipping o sobreexcitación del amplificador) se produce un fenómeno conocido como sobretensión negativa:
 
que es un pico de corta duración pero mucha tensión inversa (Q x U) que puede dañar los transistores de salida. Los diodos absorben ese pico inverso de tensión protegiendo los transistores finales.
Saludos C


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ene 2, 2015)

Gracias Fogonazo y Crimson, soy de los que leen antes de preguntar, pero eso no lo había visto en ningún lado y me mataba la duda.

abrazo!


----------

